# Alternative Dog Beds



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone has something they use as a dog bed that is not actually a dog bed? Really I am looking for home made items. 

I measured Mandalays largest dog bed and found it is 3 inches shorter and 3 inches wider than the baby crib mattress. I was thinking of getting another crib mattress and using that as a dog bed as I think it would be more comfortable for her. 

Have any of you used this? What else do you use? The large store bought pillows get so gross and dirty. A crib mattress is vinyl and could easily be wiped down.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Crib mattresses are great. Good size for a GSD, the vinyl covers keep the mattress itself from getting nasty. And lots of different sheets to choose from to allow you to pick something that matches the decor... and throw them in the washing machine as needed.


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

That is a super idea. I may try that for my dysplastic girl!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I bought two crib mattress at a garage sale (someone that I knew) and only paid $20 for both. I could not have found a better dog bed for the price. I gave one to Kristin, my other foster home, and I have one. Judy absolutely loves it. She can not jump up on the bed like my other dogs due to her age and hips, so this is her bed right next to mine. I plan on buying another one for the living room, since I close off the bedrooms when I leave for work.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I am glad that this is not such an odd idea. I was thinking they would also be easier to "put away" when they are not being used. They dont crumble all up when you try to pick them up, so they could be set up behind a bookcase or pushed under a bed.

I have seen quite a few on craigs list as well as freecycle.org.


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

This is a great idea - I am going to buy a crib mattress this weekend! They are well-priced and easy to clean, and the size is good. Plus it's easy to make covers and get sheets for them - thank you for this post!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My groomer uses a child's bed as a dog bed in her shop. The nice thing about these is you can buy waterproof sheets for underneath the sheet.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Almost all of my dogs bed are homemade and most were free or very low cost. I found a crib mattress in perfect condition out on the curb a couple of weeks ago and hauled that home (with Rafi trailing behind me, LOL). I covered it with an old flannel sheet, a huge towel and a blanket and Rafi loves it. 

I also have a futon upstairs for the dog that I got at a thrift store for $10. It has foam in the middle and has held up now for 7 years. Single futons are hard to find but doubles are easy and you can often find them for free on Craig's List or Freecycle. You can cut them to size and make a cover with old sheets. 

I also have several beds that are filled with old comforters. I found these fleece covers at the Lands End Outlet store for $5 each and then I picked up comforters at thrift stores and yard sales. Each cover has two comforters inside it. You could buy any dog bed cover and do this. I just look for the really cheap, close-out, overstock ones.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

great idea!!!
Never thought of it


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll admit, my dogs are spoiled! My oldest uses a full-size (human) bed and has access to a futon (doesn't use) and several regular dog beds. She has trouble getting on the regular bed, so now she just uses the regular dog beds. My other dog, who is also a senior, sleeps with me in a queen-size bed, on the couch (yes, she has her own), or in her crate on an orthopedic bed. (If I sleep on the couch at night, she'll sleep on the other couch. I if I sleep in the bed, she'll sleep next to me.) I know some people don't like dogs on their furniture, but it is acceptable in my home. They don't control the furniture though. If for some reason they are in "my" spot, then they must move as I am the pack leader.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have two crib mattresses here-one is Kramer's and the other he shares with the others. It's great for seniors. I got them at Walmart. 

He also has an air bed I bought on Amazon that Coleman makes for dogs. It's like $30 and it has helped his joints in a big way. He can actually sit again! There is a bolster version, and I got him the plain rectangle one. 

And most of them do that cute little sit on the edge of the bed thing that cracks me up.


----------

